
Ask HN: What do you think about investing in gold (current condition)? - 0x54MUR41
It will give you profit in next 5 years or not.
======
PaulHoule
The current gold price is "not crazy" but like everything else it is based on
supply and demand. For instance people in India use it a store of value and
there are a lot of them. Maybe electronic payments will take a bite out of
that, or maybe people will be mistrustful and want gold even more.

Gold is interesting not so much as a directional bet but as a hedge in a
larger portfolio. See

[https://www.bogleheads.org/blog/harry-brownes-permanent-
port...](https://www.bogleheads.org/blog/harry-brownes-permanent-portfolio/)

Harry Browne wrote a book on the Permanent Portfolio (slightly different from
the one described) in the 1970s and it did pretty well. Later on he ran for
president as a Libertarian.

[https://www.bridgewater.com/research-library/the-all-
weather...](https://www.bridgewater.com/research-library/the-all-weather-
strategy/)

If you look at some of the white papers that Ray Diallo wrote about "All
Weather" there is very similar thinking with Browne.

